# Tunnels for Giants?



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Im trying to get my bunnies home sorted before xmas. Iv got lots of ideas what I can buy/ make, but Im now stuck- I need a tunnel/ tube for them, that they can actually get through lol
Anyone know what I can use?


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

A large long cardboard box from the shops might work well but obviously it cannot go outside. Maybe look in a builders supply store - they stock some really large diameter PVC pipes that are weather resistant and stand up to chewing really well. Or you could make a tunnel out of wooden planks, just put them in a box shape and add a few supports along the length if you want it really long


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I assume the Runaround tunnel is too small?

4" 100mm x 2000mm long Plastic Ducting Tube Pipe Extractor Fan System Wall Duct | eBay

This might not be the right size, but have you tried looking at a builders merchants?

Polypipe Underground Plain Ended Pipe 110mm x 3m - Plastic Drainage | Jewson


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

we have the runaround tunnel for the guinea pigs, the buns wouldnt be able to fit their heads in it lol


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have the very large cardboard ones.

You can get cat tunnels too, they would be ample big enough.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i think pictures would help deeply with this


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

sskmick said:


> I have the very large cardboard ones.
> 
> You can get cat tunnels too, they would be ample big enough.


I got them a cat tunnel not long ago, Ben couldnt get through it


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

What about these? I expect you have already seen them though if you already have a runaround tunnel. Maybe you could find something similar? 

Bridge link | Runaround: Rabbit and Guinea Pig Runs


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I would say some pluming big platic pipes.


----------



## beckimoorcroft (Jul 31, 2012)

if cardboard is ok, look at postage tubes, theyre really cheap compared to pet tubes and you can get them up to 12" diameter


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Im having the same problem. I have brought them a dog agility tunnel for the new place. I have just brought them one of those extendible ones from [email protected] aswell. Parker can go though it at her size at the moment, not seen Darwin bother but havnt found him stuck either lol


----------



## LGD (Oct 7, 2013)

I use a kids tunnel for my giant George, you can get them pretty cheap online second hand


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

you should be able to order plastic pipes in a width to suit your guys

HDPE pipes and fittings-China HDPE pipes and fittings-Baoding Lida Plastic Industry Co., Ltd..

especially this
HDPE pipes and fittings-China HDPE pipes and fittings-Baoding Lida Plastic Industry Co., Ltd..

probably best to speak to someone who advertises laying water supplies near you as they will have local contacts


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Found some pipe 

Www.draindepot.co.uk

They do 300, 450 and 600mm pipe. Although only the 300 is really affordable. 
Its underground twin wall pipe 

Once the cost of the shed set up has lessened in my mind I might order them a 3m length lol


----------

